# [notebook] Zamknięta pokrywa laptopa i brak obrazu

## nostromo2

Witam, otóż postanowiłem zainstalować sobie system na 64 bit  :Very Happy:  Już po sesji więc można szaleć  :Cool: 

Oczywiście nie obyło się bez problemów, z którymi szybko sobie poradziłem , ale jeden z nich pokonał mnie ;/

Sprawa wygląda tak : Mam laptop Dell Latitude D520 a w nim kartę Intel gma 950. 

 Problem pojawia się jak zamknę ekran, nic nie wstaje - na ekranie czarno. System oczywiście chodzi - próba połączenia ssh zakończyła się pomyślnie (wszystko działa ładnie w systemie ) ale nie mogę nic zrobić żeby ekran znów wyświetlał obraz. tzn on jest podświetlony ale ciemny.

Popróbuje jeszcze załatwić tę sprawę ale i tak proszę Was drodzy koledzy o jakąś wskazówkę . Może już ktoś to miał ?

Pozdrawiam nostromo

----------

## matiit

Nie masz jakichś compizów?

Wyłącz sync to vblank.

----------

## SlashBeast

zbinduj sobie z jakimś klawiszem czy kombinacją takie coś:

```
xrandr --output LVDS --off; sleep 3; xrandr --auto
```

Troche proteza, ale może działać.

----------

## kamild

Używasz kde? Jeśli tak, to możesz spróbować zainstalować kpowersave (z tego co wiem, to właśnie ten program obsługuje wiele "laptopowych" funkcji). 

Jeżeli używasz gnome, lub czegoś innego to proponuję poszukać innej aplikacji (gnome na pewno coś takiego ma, tylko nie znam nazwy).  :Wink: 

PS. Jak chcesz, żeby kpowersave startował razem z kde, to dodaj go do /usr/share/autostart albo do /home/$user$/.kde/Autostart

----------

## nostromo2

Koledzy moi, dopiero instaluje nowe gentoo i ( moja wina nie powiedziałęm że ) takie rzeczy dzieją mi się w trybie tekstowym. Jeszcze nie mam nic innego..

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> zbinduj sobie z jakimś klawiszem czy kombinacją takie coś:
> 
> ```
> xrandr --output LVDS --off; sleep 3; xrandr --auto
> ```
> ...

 

A to spróbuje, może sie udać ale jak skompiluje iksy, na_razie nie chce przerywać w razie ewentualnego braku reakcji ..

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## one_and_only

Na moim Dellu, starym Latitude C810 też tak było, ponoć żeby tak się nie robiło trzeba było jakiś patch do jądra... Nie mniej jednak obywałem się bez niego - "wybudzałem" laptopa używając kombinacji Fn+F7 albo Fn+F8 służącej do zmiany na TvOut czy jakoś tak. W każdym razie działało - przetestuj wszystkie Fy - może zadziała.

----------

## nostromo2

Brak reakcji na kombinację klawiszy funkcyjnych FN   :Sad: 

----------

## kamild

 *Quote:*   

> Brak reakcji na kombinację klawiszy funkcyjnych FN  

 

Nie przejmuj się tym - jeśli dopiero X-y kompilujesz, to za wcześnie na tego typu "bajery". Postaw sobie kde (czy co tam wolisz) i do tego jakiś programik w stylu kpowersave. Wtedy powinno być Ok.  :Wink: 

----------

## nostromo2

Ja wiem kolego, wtedy działa - zmusiłem do tego Gnoma, ale zastanawiam sie po_prostu jak sie sprawa ma w stosunku do trybu bez Xow. .. No nieraz wole tak ...  Kolega One mowil ze jest jakich patch na to - musze sie rozejrzec ew. prosze pisac jak ktos ma info  :Smile: 

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## kamild

 *Quote:*   

> Kolega One mowil ze jest jakich patch na to - musze sie rozejrzec ew. prosze pisac jak ktos ma info  

 

Może ten patch jest w źródełkach kernela tuxonice?

----------

## SlashBeast

kpowersave nie zawsze jest potrzebny, w niektórych lapach kombinacje fn+klawisz działają odrazu, nawet pod biosem, grubem czy w konsoli po odpaleniu. Jeżeli nie ma reakcji, sprawdz w kernelu czy wkompilowałeś wszystkie laptopowe bajery ACPI.

----------

## nostromo2

Kurde chłopaki , no jasne ze wkompilowałem  :Wink:  //Nadal walczę - jak na razie bez rezultatu

----------

